# Are these the right shoes for this stallion???



## zoey829 (Jul 20, 2008)

http://i195.photobucket.com/albums/z238/zo..._2007/shoes.jpg


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jul 20, 2008)

Yeah they look great to me except

maybe the heals are a little high and

the red on the back clashes with his coat color






Great pic


----------



## A Little Blessing (Jul 20, 2008)

Well, he apparently likes them.


----------



## Carolyn R (Jul 20, 2008)

A wee oversized,



the sneakers for the Build A bears work well though!!!! OH! (yes, I do speak from experience).

Carolyn


----------



## zoey829 (Jul 20, 2008)

I dint realize how much he liked them until you said that.


----------



## BannerBrat (Jul 20, 2008)

[SIZE=12pt]hahaha,when i opened this i didn't know what to expect.



[/SIZE]

but that's adorable!


----------



## A Little Blessing (Jul 20, 2008)

Whoa! Look at the critter in the back with the glowing eyes!


----------



## zoey829 (Jul 20, 2008)

I can not stop laughing!!!! I didnt even see that Good Lord!!! That is Stanly our outside cat. He is everywhere!


----------



## ruffian (Jul 20, 2008)

I was all set to get all ruffled up about shoeing miniatures -- this was NOT what I expected!! Cute - He seems to like them, in fact he's VERY excited about them....


----------



## zoey829 (Jul 20, 2008)

So you think these will work??? I mean after all they are Nike!!! He is ready for the girls now!!!!


----------



## Jill (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm thinking your guy has got a shoe fettish


----------



## Genie (Jul 21, 2008)

Good one.........................what's he pointing at????????????????/


----------



## susanne (Jul 22, 2008)

Hmm...I'd say he thinks they're baseball shoes, 'cuz he's up to bat!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jul 22, 2008)

Good one Suzanne!!


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (Jul 22, 2008)

Great Picture! Loved it!!!

Robin


----------

